# Platy Fry



## KimS (Oct 7, 2010)

I seem to have two different stages of fry in my tank and was wondering if some of you could help educate me. I have some super small ones that are still clear and some just bigger than the clear ones that are showing their colors. Since I did not separate them and they are hiding among the plants (lots of them) I don't know when they were born. When would you say they start getting color? A couple of days? A week? A few weeks? Also, how old do they need to be before they are out of danger of being eaten?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

usually you have an idea of what colors they will be after a week or so.
They will be out of danger of being eaten when they don't fit any other fishes mouth.
Most platies( and guppies) are pretty good about not eating fry that are about 1/4 inch long but once in a while an adult fish will eat anything that fits its mouth.
Can't say the same for other fish though-- they eat fry if they can


----------

